# Palma de Mallorca?



## KiwiAndMelons (Aug 18, 2016)

Hey guys, 

I was offered a job in Palma de Mallorca and am wondering what it's like there: life, renting, prices, transportation, cycling, safety, good places to live in, etc.

How much money would be sufficient for a family of two there (home meals, no fancy stuff)?

Any advice would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

As a place to visit it is fantastic, with that beautiful cathedral set by the sea, and plenty of nice old streets and plazas to discover. I'm afraid I have no idea what it's like to live there or what the costs are like but, based on my visits, I would be encouraged to go, if I had the opportunity.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I agree with Chopera. I was there for a visit in June, not for the first time, and really like the city. It is compact enough to walk everywhere, although there is a good network of city buses, and buses leave the central bus station for other destinations all around the island. Fares are low by British standards.

Supermarket prices are exactly the same as anywhere else in Spain. Rents seem quite expensive from what I have seen, but certainly lower than Barcelona, for example. You can get some idea of what is available, and the costs, from a site like this:-

http://www.enalquiler.com/search?provincia=8&poblacion=33766

We find prices for restaurants and drinks, etc., hgher than where we live in Andalucia, but the quality of restaurant food is generally higher.

I would have no concerns at all about safety. There will be the usual concerns about pickpockets operating especially in locations which are crowded with tourists, but you will find that anywhere in the world.


----------



## Andyl62 (Jul 16, 2016)

KiwiAndMelons said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was offered a job in Palma de Mallorca and am wondering what it's like there: life, renting, prices, transportation, cycling, safety, good places to live in, etc.
> 
> ...


Palma is a fantastic place to have an opportunity to live and has a cosmopolitan feel it, particularly around the old town. Transportation and safety are good, but prices for accommodation are relatively higher due to this being the main town in the island. Difficult to estimate how much money would be sufficient for meals as it depends on lifestyle, but I would expect similar to uk prices outside London would be a rough (and slightly inflated) guide.


----------

